# CIPA Sales Figures for 2019



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2020)

CIPA - Camera & Imaging Products Association: Digital Cameras







www.cipa.jp





CIPA has just published sales figures for 2019
*Full year 2019 CIPA numbers:*

DSLR Units: 4.505 million, -32% compared to 2018
DSLR Shipped Value: ¥174.64 billion, -41%
Mirrorless Units: 3.957 million, -4.4%
Mirrorless Shipped Value: ¥282.37 billion +3.6%
Compact Units: 6.755 million, -22%
Compact Shipped Value: ¥130.137 billion -18%

Lenses for smaller than 35mm Units: 9.352 million, -24%
Lenses for smaller than 35mm Shipped Value: ¥128.635 billion, -23%
Lenses for 35mm and larger Units: 4.885 million, -14%
Lenses for 35mm and larger Shipped Value: ¥237.387 billion, -5.6%

Mirrorless unit share (of Mirrorless + DSLR) 46.8% (was 38.5% in 2018)
Mirrorless Shipped Value share 61.8% (was 47.8% in 2018)

The outlook for 2020 is a downloadable pdf http://www.cipa.jp/documents/e/PRESSRELEASE20190203_e.pdf


----------



## ethanz (Feb 4, 2020)

Time to play the wah wah trombones.


----------



## SteveC (Feb 4, 2020)

It does sound like DSLRs are suffering this slump far worse than mirrorless, and that lower-end cameras are suffering worse than the high end.

Or am I missing something?

DSLRs aren't dead...but they're showing the first signs of dying.

And of course they'll never be _completely_ dead (even film isn't completely dead), especially not so long as there's some particular job they can do better than mirrorless of the same price--and I believe that's true today.


----------

